# Shoes???



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wear sneakers!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I love my Crocs, but not for training class! My first trainer said to only wear tennis/running shoes, and I am sure anything with closed toe, closed heal, flat with tread will be safest. 

It isn't always a guarantee though - case in point: Bella and I were at our first agility class, about 4 weeks into it, and I was running. With all my grace and glory, I lost my footing and went tumbling head first into the dirt! Yeah, I can be known for being a bit clumsy. I always say "I am Bella's weakest link"! I had a good laugh at myself!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've worn my sandals (with straps so I'm not running out of them) all summer. In winter I either wear sneakers or my clogs.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sneakers mostly, and sometimes I show in obedience in a snug-fitting loafer.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> What kind of shoes are you guys wearing for training or in the ring??? I wore my Crocs to handling class and that was a disaster...but not as bad a the lady who wore high heel flip flops !!!:uhoh:


My Obedience classes are in a gym. The best to wear on my feet are probably sneakers. Even if it's not in a gym, a dog can pull you and you can get hurt with flip flops, especially those with high heels!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I love my Crocs, but not for training class! My first trainer said to only wear tennis/running shoes, and I am sure anything with closed toe, closed heal, flat with tread will be safest.
> 
> It isn't always a guarantee though - case in point: Bella and I were at our first agility class, about 4 weeks into it, and I was running. With all my grace and glory, I lost my footing and went tumbling head first into the dirt! Yeah, I can be known for being a bit clumsy. I always say "I am Bella's weakest link"! I had a good laugh at myself!


Glad you didn't run into concrete!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Megora said:


> I've worn my sandals (with straps so I'm not running out of them) all summer. In winter I either wear sneakers or my clogs.


Clogs can fall off.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Sneakers mostly, and sometimes I show in obedience in a snug-fitting loafer.


Loafers are good if they don't have slippery bottoms.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

HAHAHAHAAHAHA! For sure! I wouldn't put it past me though!



Judi said:


> Glad you didn't run into concrete!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> HAHAHAHAAHAHA! For sure! I wouldn't put it past me though!


Please try and be careful!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Judi said:


> Clogs can fall off.


My Ariats don't.  I also wear them when I go riding, so anything that can fall off would be annoying....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Please be careful.


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

always sneakers


----------

